# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  Digital VOX-PTT Sound Card Interface

## SeAfasia

Χαιρετώ παίδες,
παρουσιάζω μια απλη κατασκευή σε διάτρητη πλακέτα ένα απλό σχηματικό που αφορά Digital VOX Sound Card Interface,για όσους ρ/ε αρέσουν τα
Digi Modes FT8/JT65A,PSK31 κτλπ.
Έσπασα το κύκλωμα σε δύο μερη γιατί δε το έχω με τις διάτρητες πλακέτες αλλά και για πιο ευκολία των μετρήσεων...
Το σχηματικό είναι από εδώ:
ΚΗ6ΤΥ
Το κουτί είναι από Altoids,μερικές φώτο:

Συνεχίζεται...

----------

angel_grig (05-01-19), 

mikemtb (04-01-19)

----------


## SeAfasia

Στο κουτάκι τους δοκιμάζοντας PTT/VOX/SVOX και τον έλεγχο μέσω κάρτας ήχου:

----------

